# First trip to South of France - Questions!



## 89031 (May 12, 2005)

Im sure that these topics have all been covered somewhere in the Forums before but i only have limited time to browse so i seek quick helpful advice.

We are off to S.O.France on 11th June 2005.

We own a 2004 registered Autosleeper Luxor EB and wanted a quick simple journey across or under the water.

Already i am coming up with problems.

I thought it would be simple to just drive to Ashford - hop on a freight train - cos were 23' long, 11' tall and 7'6" wide - and drive off the other side on our way south.

Wrong!

First - we have an onboard fixed generator operated by LPG. - Eurotunnel state that they will not accept any vehicles that operate with LPG - empty or full. 

Is this really the case or just website Bull*$%@

We can't get on Hoverspeed cos were too long so that leaves us with standard ferry crossing.

Any offers of advice for the best operator to use and the best time of day to go and has anyone suffered similar problems in the past.

Is there any other nasty that might jump up and bite us while we are preparing for this trip?

Things like - Travel packs (light bulbs, triangles etc), Extra Europe AA cover, French driving laws, Bullet proof vests etc;


Many thanks in advance for your help.

Trecker
being Tony & Margy

ps - we are only going for 2 weeks this time.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Trecker,



> First - we have an onboard fixed generator operated by LPG. - Eurotunnel state that they will not accept any vehicles that operate with LPG -


 That ruling applies to 'Dualfuel' vehicles, i.e. the engine that powers the car which has been modified to run on petrol or LPG.

Not bottled gas for your oven, fridge etc. they will on arrival ask if you are carrying the stuff, and may want to check that the supply is turned off, and that any storage bottles are secured.

Ferries are the cheapest option, and the Dover/calais route is most favoured, a search on this site using "ferries" as a keyword will give you plenty to look at!

How far, and where in the SoF are you going? we could offer more advice if you let us know...

Regds M&D


----------



## 89031 (May 12, 2005)

*Trip to south of france*

Hi M & D

Thanks for the comment.

This is a generator built into the chasis which has it's own LPG supply source - refillable from petrol station gas pumps - not the the standard gas bottle.

Does that make a difference?

We are going down to the Marseilles area - can't remember the village names at the moment.

I think one of them is Margon and the other is Beaumes de Venise

Regards
Trecker
being Tony & Margy


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

I think you will be fine on tunnel Trecker.

See Here


----------



## 89031 (May 12, 2005)

*Travelling through Eurotunnel*

Hi all,
Just had an informative e-mail back from the help desk at Eurotunnel.
It reads as follows.....

Ref: 314855

Dear Trecker, (thats not what they really put)

Thank you for contacting us.

Caravans, Campervans, Motorhomes and other Recreational Vehicles fitted with LPG tanks for the purpose of heating, lighting, cooking or refrigeration are eligible to use our service.

Customers wishing to use our service with a vehicle fitted with an LPG tank are asked to note the following conditions.

The tank must be part of the standard equipment of the vehicle. The tank/vehicle must be fitted with a capacity gauge. 
The tank must not be filled to more than 80% of its capacity. The amount of gas carried in the tank must not exceed 73 litres or 47kg. All valves must be in the off position.

The maximum length allowed for any vehicle on our tourist shuttle is 18 m, the maximum height is 4.20 m on our single deck carriages (where all high vehicles travel) and the maximum width is 2.50 m.

Dual powered vehicles are not accepted on our trains.

We hope that we have answered your queries.

Regards,

Dominique Legrand
Eurotunnel Passenger Customer Relations
Tel. UK 01303 271444 Continent 0033 (0)321 00 63 64
Fax UK 01303 272690 Continent 0033 (0)321 00 63 09
[email protected]


----------



## 92821 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Trecker

I hope I can be of help - depending on which route you are going, we have a campsite at Liqueil 20 min's from the A10. 

We can accommodate you for both your to & from stop overs.

Please feel free to email or phone for further details.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Loire said:


> Hi Trecker
> 
> I hope I can be of help - depending on which route you are going, we have a campsite at Liqueil 20 min's from the A10.
> 
> ...


As your website isn't quite ready yet, I would like some details if possible and where you are situated I would imagine many of us would like further details. Perhaps they could be posted on here some where if that is PC.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Do we mean Liguiel, and not Liquiel :?: :?


----------

